
Slack Degraded Service - colinbartlett
https://status.slack.com/2016-12/92ca538bc556e84f
======
donmatito
I had to take Smooz.io down, messages kept being repeated. Many apps are down,
especially those using the RTM API. Other API (Web, Events) are affected, but
apparently not as bad.

It seems to me that \- it is another motivation to move to the Events API \-
it would be great if Slack could notify issues at the client level. Right now,
users are pissed off at app makers, not knowing that Slack is to blame.

